# Bulbo blumei



## Ron-NY (Dec 2, 2006)

This has a 2.25" flower and will bloom multi times from spring through fall. This is an awarded clone but I can't think of the clonal name off hand...something like 'Scarlet Robin Dancer' or the first 2 words reversed.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 2, 2006)

Yup, 'Robin's Scarlet Dancer' AM/AOS.

Beautiful!

Jon


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 2, 2006)

Did I get this one from you, Jon? I don't have it marked down who it came from.


----------



## gore42 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Ron, how big is this plant? I bought several of these last fall to sell... and I have no idea how close they are to blooming size. Mine have 5 or so pseudobulbs and the leaves are maybe 3 or 4 inches long.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## bwester (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice. Too bad I'm not good w/ stuff w/ pseudobulbs.


----------



## Heather (Dec 3, 2006)

That's almost pretty enough to be a slipper orchid!


----------



## TADD (Dec 3, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> Did I get this one from you, Jon? I don't have it marked down who it came from.



I believe you got this as a division from me Ron.

I got the plant awarded a couple of years ago.

How many blooms has it got on it? Mine has turned into a small bush.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 3, 2006)

Rick it now has about 10 p-bulbs and I had a total of 4 or 5 flowers this year paced out from spring through now. This particular flower has the best form so far...I can't wait until mine is a bush


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Hey Ron, how big is this plant? I bought several of these last fall to sell... and I have no idea how close they are to blooming size. Mine have 5 or so pseudobulbs and the leaves are maybe 3 or 4 inches long.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Matt



Mine has leaves up to 9" long, but I think that blooming has more to do with how crowded the pot gets rather than how bug the leaves or bulbs are once they get to a stable size (i.e. new leaves and bulbs aren't any bigger than the previous).

I origionally got mine as a blooming size plant in a 6" basket with lots of room. It took almost 2 years before it bloomed and at that point it was starting to go over the sides of the basket. This seems to be a recuring theme in many of my bulbos.


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> Rick it now has about 10 p-bulbs and I had a total of 4 or 5 flowers this year paced out from spring through now. This particular flower has the best form so far...I can't wait until mine is a bush



Bush is probably an over statement. Its actually about the size of a basket ball.

I counted 13 open flowers on it this morning.:clap: 

I noticed the water on the flower in the picture, and I've found that the tails will often free up when I spray them lightly with water.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 3, 2006)

13 flowers at the same time :clap: can't wait!! I love this one Rick thanks for sharing it with me

I have noted that the plant coming over the side of the basket is about the time of flowering size but I start in 4" baskets so 5-6 p-bulbs will do it.


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2009)

*My blumei is back in action.*

After taking a reprieve of several months, my blumei has gotten serious about blooming again. I spiked it a couple times with bone meal, and then I've been foliar feeding with epson salts weekly for the last month or so. It really greened up, and pushed up a dozen or so spikes!

This is a record single bloom for this plant just clearing 14 cm long (the longest bloom was 11 cm when it got its AM)!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2009)

that s a cool form and color !!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice !


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome color! I don't typically thing of species having such bright colors!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2009)

Blooming every few months? Bonus!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2009)

Amazing flower!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm, some cultural modifications to consider.


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Blooming every few months? Bonus!!!



The flowers only last about 5 days each, but this plant was continuously in bloom/bud for about 3 years straight once it finally got going.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> The flowers only last about 5 days each, but this plant was continuously in bloom/bud for about 3 years straight once it finally got going.



Super-bonus!!!


----------

